# Offical Rolling Shot Thread



## DEV!N (Jul 21, 2007)

Seeing cars laid out in parking spots is cool but I love seeing cars on air skirting down the road. Post em up.
Example


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)




----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

hey looky its mah cah!!! 
keep in mind not a lot of people can roll at 0psi w/o 1 smacking ground, draggin lip OR blowing bags.. 
but at least i shaved off a lot of subframe so its possible..


----------



## Jayy (Jun 15, 2008)

*FV-QR*









the roads are THAT smooth in FL?


----------



## nolangherity (Dec 22, 2005)

i dont think many people roll low on bags. 
lets see your guys' real driving heights.


----------



## MidwestDubMafia (Sep 24, 2007)

*Re: (justrave)*

wheres the driving 3-wheel shot


----------



## SweetandLow (Nov 2, 2003)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_hey looky its mah cah!!! 
keep in mind not a lot of people can roll at 0psi w/o 1 smacking ground, draggin lip OR blowing bags.. 
but at least i shaved off a lot of subframe so its possible..









How? Subframe BLOWS!! http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## vwnthusiast (Feb 5, 2006)

*Re: (justrave)*


_Quote, originally posted by *justrave* »_i dont think many people roll low on bags. 
lets see your guys' real driving heights.


ok, you got me.


----------



## wishihada18t (Apr 24, 2004)

*FV-QR*

unfortunately this is the only rolling shot i have since air
the car is sitting right cause i blew a cheap fitting in the rear so the pass rear has no air in it. thank god for a heavy duty rear sway and 130 psi in the other bag keeping it up enough to get home.


----------



## burtondk12 (Mar 20, 2006)

*FV-QR*


----------



## flygli03 (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (burtondk12)*

How I roll


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

I don't have rolling shots...yet but I can roll at 0psi I just ignore the grinding noises


----------



## philthyphil (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: Offical Rolling Shot Thread (DEV!N)*

Here are a couple rollers that I took of Gdubbed dumped to the floor
























and this is how I roll http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 










_Modified by philthyphil at 10:37 AM 8-20-2009_


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

canada rocks


----------



## DEV!N (Jul 21, 2007)

*Re: (f_399)*

Awesome stuff so far http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

*Re: Offical Rolling Shot Thread (DEV!N)*


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (justrave)*


_Quote, originally posted by *craziidubb3r* »_
the roads are THAT smooth in FL?


not really, but that one is.. doesnt get much traffic... side road of MCO airport. 

_Quote, originally posted by *SweetandLow* »_
How? Subframe BLOWS!! http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

well from when i was on coils, and driving low on bags i've banged it up a lil' and shaved some parts that hang low... 

_Quote, originally posted by *justrave* »_i dont think many people roll low on bags. 
lets see your guys' real driving heights.


----------



## CAPiTA (May 28, 2004)

*Re: (Santi)*

mamories!


----------



## cigarnut81 (Nov 26, 2008)

*FV-QR*

BALLER^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Gkap (Aug 28, 2006)

*Re: Offical Rolling Shot Thread (DEV!N)*


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: Offical Rolling Shot Thread (Gkap)*

K0nky's art


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

*FV-QR*

lots of em


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (ericjohnston27)*

couple:
old wheels draggin' some mudflaps








RS'








*edit* showing the front height better










_Modified by Synclo at 9:59 PM 8-20-2009_


----------



## DEV!N (Jul 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Synclo)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Legit ride heights


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

That avant on bentley wheels never gets old







I love it.


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (CoopaCoopaCoopa)*

Photo By Kris Clewell


----------



## felixy69 (Aug 1, 2008)

no body dragging or sparking yet........tisk tisk disappointed !


----------



## xZANEx (Feb 15, 2008)

*FV-QR*

in for more


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: (f_399)*


_Quote, originally posted by *f_399* »_canada rocks

right up untill it snows, then we all go into hibernation.


----------



## philthyphil (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
right up untill it snows, then we all go into hibernation.









True enough! 
Another one I took of Gkap http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nolangherity (Dec 22, 2005)

where 
are
the
sparks
?


----------



## CAPiTA (May 28, 2004)

*Re: (justrave)*

here ya go..
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hkx4q8tTie0


----------



## DEV!N (Jul 21, 2007)

Ride lower
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...lated
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rBwGPRTRL4w&NR=1
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...lated


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

i forgot I had this video. it was on my first set of wheels and pre-notch so it's not really low yet 
http://www.vimeo.com/3507041


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

This is turning into a official rolling video thread. Either way, I approve








Those VIP cars?..lexus..infiniti? Insane.


----------



## vwarge138 (May 2, 2006)




----------



## SuCi0 (May 15, 2006)

*Re: (vwarge138)*


----------



## Oscar33 (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## #1~STUNNA (May 4, 2002)

*Re: (Oscar33)*

Sweeet!^^


----------



## orangedime (May 25, 2007)

*Re: (#1~STUNNA)*

Someone asked where the sparks were, so I thought I might be able to enlighten them.
This is my little toy, but i'm bagging my girls mkIV so I hang out here every once in a while.


----------



## flygli03 (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: (orangedime)*


----------



## Swoops (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: (flygli03)*


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

Never seen that pic of my car Greg. Thanx


----------



## philthyphil (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_Never seen that pic of my car Greg. Thanx









It's a keeper http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Swoops (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_Never seen that pic of my car Greg. Thanx









thank ian


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*FV-QR*


----------



## CAPiTA (May 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Travy)*


----------



## SuCi0 (May 15, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (CAPiTA)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2lowcoupedoor (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (SuCi0)*

Mine.


----------



## DEV!N (Jul 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (2lowcoupedoor)*

Very nice guys


----------



## dashrendar (May 3, 2004)

*Re: (vwarge138)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Dash


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (dashrendar)*









photo courtesy of Mikejoe.
im riding like a 4x4 because i had to borrow the Phonedials to go to canada and they had monster tires on them and the offsets sucked







RS' will be back on by the end of the week


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

couple from broke.down


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Missed


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Plain)*


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (mikegilbert)*


----------



## silvermannn (Feb 6, 2009)

This page is all the inspiration I need... now to fix the blown turbo and front end damage.


----------



## dubbr (Apr 17, 2003)

*FV-QR*

one of the only ones I have...


----------



## FennyCx (Aug 5, 2009)

Owner: ????


----------



## _Dirty_ (Sep 30, 2009)




----------



## overdrivedgn (Jul 20, 2005)




----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

This thread makes me miss driving my car.


----------

